# What would my breeder prefer



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I know each person is different but I have lots of questions for my breeder. Not relating to my purchase but dog questions. I have 7-8 weeks to ask these questions maybe I should wait till puppies are older. About shot schedule, training tips, what she feeds them. What I should bring to pick him up. What I will receive when I bring him home? What date can I visit? ETC? Do you guys usually prefer phone calls or itemized emails? I don't like to bug her too much. I don't know whether I should send an email everytime I think of a question or save up questions. I am pretty new to all this and I tend to think too much so I always have questions. What is your preference?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I am not a breeder but as a puppy owner I appreciated the support and information and process of adopting a puppy from a reputable breeder. 

My breeder invited us to visit her home many times until we could bring Benji and Lizzie home. She really is very generous with her time and she is available by phone, e-mail to all her puppy owners 24/7.

She provides a folder full of information: pedigree, testing, health care visit to the vet, schedule of all the shots, food and feeding information, grooming, crate and potty training tips etc. All her pups are potty and crate trained before they go to their furever homes..usually at 10+ weeks. 

As soon as she approves you for her puppy, she sends a list of "To do": purchase of basic essentials, information on "puppy-proofing" the house etc. 

If your breeder crate trains her puppies and if you are able to visit her, I recommend you leave the crate for your puppy with her. Your puppy will be crate trained in the same crate and the puppy will be already familiar with it when it comes home to you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think it might be a good time to find out more about your breeder and ask him or her what she would prefer  That is what having a good breeder is all about- being comfortable enough to ask them questions and developing a good relationship!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with what's been posted. Ask if the breeder has an information packet, maybe you could have it early to be prepared. I'd find a vet now as they'll give you lots of info as well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Write out an email and ask it all! If she feels some questions will be better answered down the road, she will tell you.

I try to tell my adoptive families things like the food I feed & the items that they will need to bring the puppy home, but most of them have asked me before I even get to that stage. I also provide a whole binder of info on each puppy that is personally customized to that particular dog. She may do that too, so go ahead and ask.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks. I sent her an email askin how the mom and puppies were doing and several other questions.


----------

